# ORA-12560: TNS: protocol adapter error



## aravindan

Hai guider,

I am working in oracle sql*plus.
Whenever I login to oracle it shows the error 'ORA-12560: TNS: protocol adapter error'.

In sql prompt
sql>conn system/[email protected] name
this command is working properly.
sql>conn system/password
but this command is not working and shows the above error.
what is the different between these two cmds?
How I solve this error?
Pls guide me.


----------



## mmasiddiqui

This error can be caused because of many reasons.
First thing you need to do is to check the files tnsnames.ora and listener.ora are available in (directory:\oracle\ora92\network).
If all these files are there then check if the files contain the correct information.
Next go to the MYCOMPUTER rt click on the icon
go to the properties
select advanced tab
select environment variable
in the second pane at the bottom
select add 
in the first box write Oracle_sid
in the lower box write SID(whatever you have given the name to be when you created the database)

If you still have any questions you may mail again.


----------



## mmasiddiqui

Hey fella looks like you are new to the dirt of oracle  .
Anyway here is the difference between the two statements.
In the first statement you are directing as to which schema to connect.
This is necessary when the environment variable is set to some other SID or is not set at all.
In the second ststement you see you have just entered the UID and Pwd, now you will be directed to the desired destination as the variable is set.

GOOD LUCK :up:


----------



## aravindan

hai gay
Thankyou very much.
You are correct.
Now I solve this problem.Yes I am new to oracle.
So Pls tell me What is different between archive mode and non archive mode in
redolog in oracle?

Aravindan.R


----------



## mmasiddiqui

hi arvindan,
this is in response to your query regarding the diference between archive and non archive mode.
In the laymens term it is stacking of old data and to have archive mode you will have to turn *ON * the arhive mode.You will need a lot of space to archive your data.
This is necessary in case of very important/sensitive records.
For the detailed information you can go to the oracle documentation at 'otn'
and search.
Hope you understand.
Good luck
Mustafa


----------



## skottymak

Hey mmasiddiqui,

I was having the same problem as arvindan was in regards to the ORA-12560 error. Went to a few websites looking for a solution, and yours was the only suggestion that worked. 

I know this sounds cheesy, but thanks a lot. Appreciate it.


----------



## kalyani_baba

Hi Expert,
i installed sql*plus in my system and i am trying to work with sql*plus.
I am using these information to login.
USER NAME: scott
PASSWORD: tiger
HOSTSTRING: ?
i am not using any host string.i dont know what to give there also.
I am getting the error called ORA-12560: TNSrotocol adaptor Error.
In my network folder i have only tnsnames.ora file.But i am not finding listeners.ora file.
can you please help me out??


----------



## kalyani_baba

hi can anybody help me regarding protocol adaptor error????????


----------



## dinesh raj

Dear Sir,
I have installed Oracle 9i in my computer.But now i am unable to create a database because I installed only SOFTWARE. I get the errors like "out of memory", "error in SQL level 2",...

But when I tried to login as scott/tiger, I get "ORA:12560 TNS Protocol Adapter Error".

I have tried to install oracle 9i several times but nothing is working out.But this thing worked well with my friend. During my first installation it took nearly 20 hrs to install.I think there is an error somewhere.Since I have 128MB it takes alot of time.I need to work in oracle.Please reply me with a solution.


----------



## jrahme

hi Guys ,

I'm new in Oracle world ,trying to install a database on my laptop but i'm getting the above error and it abord installation . Do anyone of you know how to fix this ,Thank you in advance 

Regards 

Joe


----------



## PanshoSanchez

Hi guys!
First, when I start my SQL*Plus console (I have Oracle 10g in my computer, and I'm an Oracle newie) I get the error ORA-12560: TNSrotocol adapter error, and I look at this forum and I follow the steps, I solve that error but now I get the following ORA-12541: TNS: No listener,
How can I solve this problem????


----------



## apes

Hi kalyani_baba

HOSTSTRING: is nothing else other than your database SID followed by the host ip address. Try like this ----> <SID>_<HOST> ---> Eg: Orcl_121.1.2.3

Use your Net Configuration Assistant to configure a Listener. If its done already, check if the listener is running by going to Control Panel --> Administrative Tools --> Services
Look for your listener's name and status. 

mmasiddiqui has given the answer to your "ORA-12560: TNSrotocol adaptor Error" 

:up:


----------

